# JVC Projectors - Opinions



## Stitch (Feb 26, 2011)

Any opinions out there about jvc projectors?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Stitch - I moved your post to a new thread in the projector forum. 

What kind of information are you looking for? Rarely do you hear anything bad about JVC projectors nowadays.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

JVC makes a great projector but as with all companies there is competition particularly in the lower end units. Do your research and check out Projector central for reviews.


----------



## Stitch (Feb 26, 2011)

I was lookin around for one....I love Sony bra via t.v.s and was wondering about Sony pj vs. Jvc..mid level;around 4 k


----------



## Skeletor (Mar 9, 2011)

JVC projectors ROCKS, just that. Theynot cheap but very good for the price. JVS is to projectors, the same Pioneer was to TVs.


----------



## Stitch (Feb 26, 2011)

I thought I read somewhere that the new 3-d ready jvc p.j. Will be shipped with glasses and emitter...?anyone else recall this?


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Sound and vision recent review of the DLA X7

"To make 3D work, you’ll additionally need JVC’s PK-EM1 3D Signal Emitter ($79)."
http://www.soundandvisionmag.com/te.../03/test-report-jvc-dla-x7-3d-d-ila-projector

Got high marks but doesnt appear to include glasses or emitter...


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

Stitch said:


> I thought I read somewhere that the new 3-d ready jvc p.j. Will be shipped with glasses and emitter...?anyone else recall this?


Not sure what JVC in the US has done. In Australia, JVC did ship free 2 pair of glasses and 1 emitter for free with the purchase of any JVC X series projector. The X9 is the only one that comes with glasses and the emitter as part of the package.


----------



## Stitch (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks,mark.....I remember now...I was watching a u.k video review of these new p.j.,s-that's where they mentioned the emitter n glasses


----------



## whatever1 (Feb 19, 2008)

Skeletor said:


> JVC projectors ROCKS, just that. Theynot cheap but very good for the price. JVS is to projectors, the same Pioneer was to TVs.


Do not mean to cross post but I asked this question in another thread with no answer yet so....
Everyone gives JVC high marks but looking at the specs lumens, contrst etc Panasonic and Epson look better. Am I missing something ?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

whatever1 said:


> Do not mean to cross post but I asked this question in another thread with no answer yet so....
> Everyone gives JVC high marks but looking at the specs lumens, contrst etc Panasonic and Epson look better. Am I missing something ?


Which specs? If they are manufacturer specs they usually cannot be trusted. One of the easiest ways to find out how bright a pj will be would be to look at the bulb. Another way is to see if Art reviewed it. And finally you can look at PJcentral's numbers. But never compare manufacturer's numbers, especially contrast ratio. There is no standard for them to follow so a lot of times it is a cheated or made up number.

No offense to the Panasonic or the Epson owners, but I'd take a Sony or a JVC over them any day. :hide:


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

I cant see any owner taking offense, dila and sxrd have been benchmark performers for years and continue to be today. Apparently JVC's new 3D projos continue in that tradition, both in 2D and 3D...


----------

